# advice sought re: complementary therapies



## broody

Hi

I was wondering if anyone had any guidance or success stories about using complementary therapies to help with fertility issues? I would be really grateful for some help.

Our situation is that I and DH (both aged 33) have been tfab for just over two years, and since March this year we have been having fertility treatment: 3 failed IUIs and now a failed IVF. 

We come under the 'unexplained intertility' category which makes me think that lifestyle changes are definitely worth a try. We definitely plan to have further cycles of IVF (we're thinking up to four in total before we start going down the adoption route) but have decided to have a break until the new year and in the meantime explore 'the natural approach'. My theory is that by the time we start treatment again we will be in tip top condition!

I have flirted with this idea before - e.g. did a couple of acu sessions at the Zita West clinic with my first iui and during my ivf I started taking the supplements that Zita recommends in her book but that's about as much as I've gone.

Anyway, I'd be really grateful for comments / advice from anyone who has already been down this route. In particular I'm considering:
*Nutrition * - have spoken to the Hale Clinic about possibly seeing Dian Shepperson Mills - a fertility nutritionist
*TCM* - I am planning to book an appointment with a Chinese Medicine practioner in Oxfordshire on the basis that a columnist who wrote about her fertility problems in the Telegraph online got preg with him!
*Creative Visualisation * - have vaguely heard about this and wondered if anyone had any positive (or not) experiences with it?
*Acupuncture * - I am in two minds about this but I know a lot of ladies swear by it.

Regarding where to go, Zita West is the only place I know that specialises in fertility (I'm looking at either Central London where I work or Blackheath/Greenwich area where I live) but does anyone else know of anywhere else that they would recommend.

Many thanks for reading this and I hope you can help. Good luck to all in ttc.

Best wishes,

Broody


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hi broody

firstly I'm so sorry that so far your medical treatments have not brought you some joy

i personally have had reflexology done and found this a fab way to relax as well as  help with my cycles- i suffer from pcos and have very irregular cycles- even though i didn't fall preg whilst doing this it did help me focus- i also take Bach flower remedies ( I'm level 1 and 2 trained) and find them a get strength on a emotional level

please feel free to shout my way should you want more info on either reflexology or Bach.

good luck and hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## vickilou

Hi There Broody,

I have just started getting accupuncture [4 sessions so far-so good]and my accupuncturist says that visualisation and focus is very important.She told me to focus on my uterus as a 'special Place' .I was thinking she was bonkers but She said another patient of hers became preg. with twins doing exactly that -ivisualising hers as a tree with lots of roots.. anyway watch this space ...   
I have been taking supplements for a while but after reading Zita Wests book have decided a more radical approch is required and am trying [i say trying!] to change my diet.
TCM -Im not sure about that one yet..i took herbs for 4 months and i dont think they made any difference - i think you have to take them for longer but i was fed up as they tasted yuk..and it is a commmitment as you are continuallly boiling herbsi[& a very smelly kitchen]- am not sure if you can take them whilst on ivf though -you would have to check on that.
Hope this helps
Vickilouxxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Broody, not sure if allowed to put this link here but here it is, I have been reading the affirmations daily and get emails once a week, have yet to purchase the program but money is v. tight at present
www.AffirmWare.com.au 
Hope this helps

Larkles
xx


----------



## broody

Hi,

Thanks so much for your responses.

Mez thanks for the info on reflexology and flower remedies - I may well follow up on those to request more details.


Vicki Lou sorry TCM herbs didn't work for you - I am quite interested but have heard they can be foul tasting! You definitely can't take them while having ivf or similar but I was thinking more the next few months while we are ttc naturally before embarking on our next round of ivf in the new year. Positive thinking / visualisation stuff is interesting - I feel intuitively that there might be something in it - will look into it further; I think they do it at Zita West.

Larkes, thanks v. much for the link, I'll have a look right now!

Best wishes to you all on your respective ttc journeys.

Broody
x


----------



## abiW

I know this was a while ago, but wanted to let you know that I had positive visualisation at Zita West. Was great, it really helped relax me and feel like I could make a positive contribution to what essentially you feel like you have no control over. It was especially helpful straight after ET and during the 2ww. I would highly reccommend it to anyone. The practitioner at Zita West is not at all airy fairy and it all makes perfect logical sense. I found it very empowering. Hope thats helpful,
Abi x


----------



## Rosie Malosie

Hi Broody et al

I feel very like yourself in that I think intuitively complementary therapy can help me. Have unexplained infertility, other than underactive thyroid, which I take supplements for.  I have also used the Bach remedies as am a qualified practitioner and think without them I would have either committed murder or Hari kiri!  I have not had any medical treatment other than an hsg and blood tests, and have opted for kinesiology, in my opinion the queen of therapies because it can direct you to other therapies and or medical intervention as well as corrected stresses, imbalances etc.

I am posting info on the site under Kinesiology for those interested, I guess the real test if getting pg.

Good to know there is someone to chat and share all this.

best of luck to everyone. 

Rosie


----------

